# KPI Icons disappearing in Excel 2013 power pivot table.



## rpmitchell (May 5, 2014)

For some reason, the KPI status will occasionally only display 0, 1 or -1, instead of the stoplight icons.  If I close and reopen the file, it may fix it, but usually not.  I have to delete the KPIs and start over. I just never know when Excel will display the correct Icons, and when it will decide to show the crazy numbers. Does anyone have any idea what is causing this behavior?


----------



## jmikey (Jul 23, 2014)

I have exactly the same problem, using Microsoft Excel 2010, 64 bit. My reports and KPIs are great-until 1's or 0's or -1's display instead of the red/yellow/green icons. Refreshing sometimes works. Or, open the EDIT KPI settings and closing will cause the icons to appear again. I would seriously welcome any help. I can't use KPI icons unless I solve this.


----------



## rpmitchell (Jul 24, 2014)

jmikey said:


> I have exactly the same problem, using Microsoft Excel 2010, 64 bit. My reports and KPIs are great-until 1's or 0's or -1's display instead of the red/yellow/green icons. Refreshing sometimes works. Or, open the EDIT KPI settings and closing will cause the icons to appear again. I would seriously welcome any help. I can't use KPI icons unless I solve this.



i have solved this problem. I've found that if I drag the KPI off the pivot grid, and then place it back on, they work fine. It has fixed it every time. However, I am using 2013, so I don't know if that makes a difference. Hope this works for you.


----------



## GDRIII (Jul 25, 2014)

Re-selecting a slicer (a second refresh) seems to fix it for me most of the time


----------

